# Bailey Fest Lost and Found



## deepsouthpaddler

Please use this post for items lost or found at Bailey Fest. 

Lost: Blue / Grey Mountain Hardware Shell and Spyderco Knife. (Lenny)

Lost: Small Brute Grey Trash Can (Ian)

Lost: Shred Ready Full Face (Kevin)

Lost: 3 Paddles on shuttle ride (Murphy?)

Found: Two nalgene water bottles

Found: Pink kids hoodie sweatshirt


----------



## canton

*3 lost paddles*

At least two have been returned. Not sure about the third. Thanks again, Michelle, for getting them back.


----------



## badswimmer

found- wavesport 
jake 3oh3838333three 3oh3359two514


----------



## hojo

Lost: Black Neoprene booties at TO.


----------



## ednaout

Lost:
Dry bag that my foamie boater won me. I have no details on it, as I didn't open it up, but its brand spankin' new.


----------



## one legged wonder

was one of the nalgenes red and say bomber gear on it?


----------



## badswimmer

@beth-bummer dude-may you be reunited. 
@hojo- try calling jeffco open space.
@ tent loser(tbd)- it blew into the river and is caught in the right side strainer just below rock house(above first falls 600yds) go get it! Stakes next time?


----------



## DoubleYouEss

pretty sure that the tent has been recovered as of Sunday afternoon.


----------



## gannon_w

Hojo Lost: My roll...oh wait, never had one


----------



## hojo

gannon_w said:


> Hojo Lost: My roll...oh wait, never had one


Are you kidding.. I found 3 rolls that day!


----------



## jonny water

*lost paddle*

I lost a werner paddle with a straight shaft and reddish Orange blades in the corner of the lower lot at the Bailey takeout. It was on the downstream side of the lot. Call or text Jon 7202731998 if you have it and I will gladly reward you. Thanks!


----------



## egillaspy1

*Lost paddle*

Lost AT Paddle, bent shaft blue blades, pink duct tape on it. Lost it at four falls. Reward. E


----------



## piobeyr

Kind of a long shot on finding it, but...
Lost- blue and yellow raft paddle at Tampax on Saturday, two pogies attached.


----------



## vito

Found- Jumper cables from takeout. We were attempting to get your truck started and ended up with your cables.


----------



## sirhucksalot

*Lost Astral rescue vest- yellow*

I left my pfd at the takeout party on Saturday. Some friends told me that they hung it on the fence somewhere near the restrooms so i know someone out there has it.... please. 931-698-5442


----------



## cmack

I think I lost an old Shred Ready Elbow pad. Black and red. It is old but I love those pads. Please let me know if it turns up!


----------



## glcasson21

Found: Black NRS splash pants


----------



## badswimmer

Gavin- maybe those pants are Airen's-he had a case of the leavebehinds all year( i brought his pants back from the Embudo), unfortunately he passed em to me.... can u please help him/me keep it together...


----------

